# Those who were on chat, Thank you



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, 

Everyone on chat with me last night, thank you for helping me get my head clear last night. Sorry I had to rush off, Holly had a coughing fit and was almost being sick, we ended up watching polar express til 1.30am just to get her to fall asleep.

Im really sorry if I was coming across as awkward, or sounding like I had just looked at es today!! 

Thank you again girls.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Kate hunny - you didn't come across as awkward at all. I really felt for you that you were feeling doubtful about your decision and was trying very hard to help you hun. It's just so hard in chat to talk so in depth about an issue like that because your fingers just don't move as quick as your mind does and it's hard to get everything that you are trying to say on the screen quickly enough!  

Anyway, I hope that having slept on it you are a little clearer about whether you want to carry on down the ES route or save up for a standard tx cycle. Either way, you know that you'll have the full support of all of the friends that you have here. 

I hope Holly is feeling better  

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. I do feel better about it yes, I think I for some reason, wasnt impressed with the show last night, and worked myself up into a mood about it and didnt hear it the way it was said. 

Didnt get a chance to talk to dh about it much, but he was looking at me as if i was   as if to say what programme were you watching, as he also heard it correctly, unlike me!

xxx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi kate

Don't worry at all about things, that is what we are all here for - to help each other through the wobbles  

If you didn't occasionally have doubts you wouldn't be human.

I hope you are feeling better about things today, and if it is any help i was speaking to a friend today who is not involved at all in Tx but had watched the programme coz its what I'm doing (she's a good friend) and she thought the artist bloke was loopy and said he looked the sort that if he hadn't had that to stress about he would have found something else- she said she hoped he hadn't put me off.

He hasn't but when she said it i thought of you, not only that he had put you off, but in that she was worried that I might of seen it like that - so you are not alone !!!!!!

Good luck with whatever you decide to to - you wil make the right choice for you I am sure

Sarah


----------

